Why do people use stuffs like iphone, windows and intel cpu that contains spies? - gebt
======
pepsi
Convenience?

What regular (non-HN reader) user is going to be happy to use an old thinkpad
with libreboot+Linux and a rooted android phone with f-droid and no google
play services? The user experience is seriously not accessible for a regular
human to use these types of things.

